# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Homebrew map ISO artist

## Tylr Dorchak

ISO for someone to take a map i have and transform it into something ridiculously awesome! I will pay a commission for it. i have the base map look i want, i just want someone to take it to infinity and beyond.
I would like it styled in the medieval times format but in color. if someone is able to make it look spectacular that would be amazing! i also to take as much artistic liberty as you want. e.g. if you feel the islands aren't natural, 
go ahead and modify as you like. as long as its not missing half of the world. so add or take away what you like!
this is a map of the entire world so as far as size wise, its about the average size pf Pluto and Mars so its not huge.
I'm giving you full artistic freedom to the artist to add terrain where you want. 
I would also like there to be close ups of the islands so that i may show the players where what is going on and i can put small towns and the such into the world. so either you can make a large super detailed map, or break it into chunks to do each island separately that would be amazing.

This is my map i want done:

----------


## Naima

You have in mind any particular style?

----------


## Kate2192

Hey Tylr, if you want to check out my portfolio you can at https://kate_moody.artstation.com. If you think my style would work for what you are looking for feel free to send me a message through the contact form on my website. 

Kate

----------


## XCali

So is this a Continent map, or a World map? It changes how small everything needs to be. 

Anyway, I may be interested in taking up your request. So, email me at: omriwithhope[at]gmail.com   Swap [at] for @
You can check out my Portfolio

----------


## ThomasR

Hi Tylr,

I'd be interested in working with you on this project. You can check my portfolio here and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## Tylr Dorchak

> You have in mind any particular style?


im wanting a modernized medieval map.

----------


## Tylr Dorchak

> So is this a Continent map, or a World map? It changes how small everything needs to be. 
> 
> Anyway, I may be interested in taking up your request. So, email me at: omriwithhope[at]gmail.com   Swap [at] for @
> You can check out my Portfolio


its a world map, but if its easier to add detail, i will accept continent maps.

----------


## AntonioFrade

Hey Tylr, 

I could be interested in the project. Here you have some samples of my latest works::

Guild of Shadows Merchant PlazaUrobos continentGuild of Shadows RPGAgainst the gigantsSilvestine Map

Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*

Regards,

Antonio Frade

----------


## Naima

You can check my art style and see if it fits your taste Here I did some different styles so but I can make any style anyway.
You can send a message to me directly on deviant art if you are interested.

----------


## Tylr Dorchak

> Hi Tylr,
> 
> I'd be interested in working with you on this project. You can check my portfolio here and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below
> 
> thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> Thomas





> Hey Tylr, 
> 
> I could be interested in the project. Here you have some samples of my latest works::
> 
> Guild of Shadows Merchant PlazaUrobos continentGuild of Shadows RPGAgainst the gigantsSilvestine Map
> 
> Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*
> 
> Regards,
> ...


I have sent both of you emails please check your inbox!

----------


## ThomasR

Hi Tylr,

I've sent you an email with some more info.

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## Tylr Dorchak

> Hi Tylr,
> 
> I've sent you an email with some more info.
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> Thomas


I replied!

----------

